# Do You Have Bangs? (Females)



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey. Curious about your hair, girls.
Do you have straight across bangs, side swept bangs, or no bangs?
If you're male, which do you prefer?

I know preferences can widely depend on the girl, but let's generalize for this poll. 

I have no bangs currently.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I havent had bangs since 12 years ago


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I have side swept bangs.


----------



## kikihena (Aug 22, 2012)

I've have bangs since I was 13. I'm 22 now. I tried to remove my bangs several times. but it all lasted just for a month. but I think I look more like me when I have bangs. It will be a little awkward if I dont have bangs.
but my bang style has been changed for 10years. heavy bangs, curled bangs, side bangs, short bangs, long homeless style bangs.  currently I prefer eyebrow length bangs.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

kikihena said:


> I've have bangs since I was 13. I'm 22 now. I tried to remove my bangs several times. but it all lasted just for a month. but I think I look more like me when I have bangs. It will be a little awkward if I dont have bangs.
> but my bang style has been changed for 10years. heavy bangs, curled bangs, side bangs, short bangs, long homeless style bangs.  currently I prefer eyebrow length bangs.


Hey, I think your hair looks great. My favorite was to have is heavy bangs that get into my eyes. I've been trying not to mess with my hair because it's so damaged though.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Technically, yes. 

My hair's almost long enough to sit on, and I cut straight-across, Bettie Page style bangs about 2 years ago, and haven't really cut my hair much since then, growing everything out, so the fringe is significantly shorter than the back, but it's not like I can wear them as bangs-bangs... Well... not without looking from Sadako (Samara) from Ringu (The Ring), anyway... (they're about 7" above my navel at present)

I look best with bangs, but they're such an annoyance when you have longish curly hair, and those are the only straight bits on your scalp.

Considering going back to Brazilian Blowout, and if I do, I'll be reinstating the fringe, since it looks good on me.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Always ;-)

One guy actually told me that I would look better w/o them. Some nerve...lol! I'm KEEPING my Bangs ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Center parted bangs, but I voted side swept. 

(By that, I mean bangs like these:
http://hairstylesweekly.com/images/2012/07/Lucy-Hale-Black-Loose-Bun-Updo-With-Center-Part-Bangs.jpg

http://wwwcdn.dailymakeover.com/wp-content/uploads/hairstyles/Eva_Longoria_Feb_22_2009.jpg

http://www.haironthebrain.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Olivia-palermo-center-part-updo.jpg ) 

Those are the best examples I could find.


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Straight across bangs, just got them a bit over a month ago after going about... 8 years without? Mom said I needed a change, and I wanted a change as much as a change-resistant person can. It was so scary and the girl cutting my hair kept asking if I was sure, and then I must have had a really displeased look on my face for the rest of the haircut. I was just waiting for the final product.

I need them trimmed soon, they make my eyelids itch.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I voted side-swept bangs, since that's the closest to what I have at the moment. (I had bangs for most of the year, growing them out now...)

I go back and forth between having bangs and no bangs. I quite like how I look with them, though.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

No bangs, for the first time in my life.


----------



## Catcrime (Oct 9, 2012)

Side-swept! Although I adore how straight bangs look on some women, they just look odd with my face shape. :[


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

apparently they are called "fringe" in Australia.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

^ I had to look up 'bangs' on google because they're called a fringe in England xD. Otherwise, cut across. I have a tendancy to let my hair grow out enough so it becomes non-existant though... and then I get sent back to the hairdressers again.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

No bangs and I haven't had bangs since I was five or six years old. I had straight-across bangs for most of my early childhood.

My hair is very straight and very fine, so typically bangs just don't work on me. They don't ever do what they're supposed to, so I don't bother.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I always wear bangs. If I don't have them, my forehead looks huge and all my hair gets in my face. I refuse to ever get sideswept bangs, though. I think they look silly, and I'm convinced that in a couple decades we'll look at them about the same way we now look at 80s-hair.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

I have straight across bangs and they frame my face nice. When they grow out I sweep them to the side and it keeps my look versatile. So I could have voted both of those ways. My hair grows really fast and I like having options.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a side-swept fringe. I've had one since I was maybe 13, too. I might need a change but I look ridiculous without it; my forehead is huuuge. :C


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I do have bangs. :wink: _Straight across bangs._


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I always liked the look of bangs as a kid, and I had them up through junior high. But then I guess my taste switched a bit. It felt like it took forever to grow mine out, so that just added to those very awkward teen years with bangs always in my face. It got pretty irritating that people would assume I had them in my eyes because I was 'hiding' no....they just won't stay clipped or curled back for the whole day. But actually the main reason I tend to like no bangs best is that I prefer narrow faces and I really like hair hanging over the face, I think it just.... looks more attractive somehow on a lot of people, probably not all people though. I've also always been fond of center-parts not side-parts or the constantly swept back over the top of the head no real part thing.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

I was always looking for an easy haircut that I wouldn't have to use any extra hair stuff like a straightener or hair gel. Side-swept bangs became my thing pretty recently for how long I've been looking. I just comb them the opposite way I want them to be, let' em dry a little, and then put them in place! It's so easy and I like how they look on me.


----------



## grimlogic (Mar 21, 2013)

I find myself quite attracted to bangs. I don' know why  Say there are two equally pretty girls, one with bangs and one without. Provided the bangs suit the girl, I'd choose her over the other. This is just from a pure visual perspective though.


----------



## Lightlilly (Mar 31, 2012)

I have bangs....how I wear them depends on the day....if I'm going to be doing a lot of work or exercise I pin them out of my face.


----------



## Jane the Ripper (Mar 19, 2013)

I've always had bangs. My mother has always insisted a new look. 

Think Zooey Deschanel. I'm not thinking of getting them cut anytime soon.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

i have straight across bangs and have had them for about 2 years and i love having them and think i look worlds better with them.


----------



## BonjourTristesse (Mar 24, 2013)

When I cut my hair, I usually get bangs, but then I let all of my hair grow enough so that I don't have bangs anymore, and when I get bored of it, I start the cycle over again.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

No bangs. I have curly hair and a relatively small forehead, so it's really not a good look for me.


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

No. For the first time in my life I don't. I have a centre part. 

However, bangs will always be awesome and anyone who bashes them sucks.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I always have. Its pretty darn hard to get rid of them.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I have side-swept bangs.


----------

